# Switched to natural gravel



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Old and busted:








New hotness:









It's just plain old drainage gravel you can get at Home Depot for $5 a bag. I love it! I don't have to clean sand out of my filters anymore. What do you guys think?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I love it! I also bought 4 bags of pea gravel today for my 250g that should be done soon.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice man


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Old and busted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Ive got a 2/3 of my tank with a natural gravel and the other third with silca sand. Is that real hair grass or is that plastic?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks good man.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's plastic grass. I'd like to start getting into real plants, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.

BTW, if you get drainage gravel you've got to wash it really well. It comes out of the bag a little wet and is really silty. I also found crap like candy wrappers and beer bottle caps in there.


----------



## Piranha KingZ (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

looks alot better to me, should change the color of your fish nicely too


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, it actually brought out his gold color better.


----------

